# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  siguria ne plazhe

## ermela sweet

Nisur nga iniciativa qe ndermori agjensia kombetare e bregdetit per te bere nje projekt sa me fitimprures ne ndihmese te qytetareve per ruajtjen dhe sigurine e njerezve ne plezh , do te doja te dija mendimin tuaj sesi ka qen per ju kjo eksperience, ne lidhje me kullat dhe me rojet bregdetare qe u vune vjet ?

----------


## Busy Girl

du me u myt njer o ermel edhe thuji ktij me me shpetu hahaah

----------


## ermela sweet

Michiiiiiiii ke byewach , film I vjeter ky .... Eh kaq sa o plak ky as veten e vet nuk shpeton dot e jo me ty ahahahhaah

----------


## Busy Girl

HAhahh epo do e ket bo i cun ai moooj

----------


## ermela sweet

Ja tani po I vej nje cia qe te gjejme cunin e michit ... Ahhaahaah thuj ishalla ska bo cun me fustan se keq puna pastaj

----------


## Busy Girl

UUuuuu jalla ca menje ke mi prishe magjinatat mortja qy ste ha ty jarebiiii

----------


## ermela sweet

Ahahaha epo tani per te miren tate I mendoj gjerat se dua qe te shpetoj nje dore e sigurt prandaj. Ika ke zyra tani , taksirat me. Me prit pak

----------


## Poeti

A ke peshkakudra ne plazhin e Durresit oj Durrsake?

----------


## ermela sweet

Ca eshte peshkakudra mer vlla ??

----------


## Poeti

Gruaja e peshkaqenit mi hahahhahaa

----------


## ermela sweet

Joj as burrin as grun e peshkaqenit nuk I kemi ne pazhin tone , ec pa frike per tu lare. Maksimumi nai gaforre te vogel po pati

----------


## Poeti

> Joj as burrin as grun e peshkaqenit nuk I kemi ne pazhin tone , ec pa frike per tu lare. Maksimumi nai gaforre te vogel po pati


Epo mire pra se kam frike mos i ha hahhahahhahahhaa

Po siguria si eshte, mund te mbys ndonje gje ne uje une?

----------


## ermela sweet

Ahhaahahahaahahah ... Ore poetoooo rri urt se te mbyta ne det oj ky , . E kam serjozisht nqs ke ardh ne dr vjet per te bere plazhin kan qen vendosur disa kulla vrojtimi qe u vinin ne ndihme plazhisteve se rast rreziku e nevoje

----------


## Poeti

Jo vjet s'kam qene ne Durres....por sivjet mendoj te vij ca dite...nese me beni vend diku...

----------


## ermela sweet

Shum mir hajde , se dhe plazhet po pastrohen e sistemohen kte vit . Do e sjellim ibizen ktu ke ne  :perqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

Ibizen?/ Jo jo e dua shqiptarine dhe jo spanjishten

----------


## ermela sweet

Po them si vend me disko me gjera te bukura , kshu ..... Se sdo bim spanjollet ketu joo po ne do jemi prap

----------


## Poeti

> Po them si vend me disko me gjera te bukura , kshu ..... Se sdo bim spanjollet ketu joo po ne do jemi prap


Do hapet ndonje cajtore diku...sepse Ksanthi me quajti gjysh....

----------


## ermela sweet

Ahhahahhahahaah jo popo dhe me muzik live me artiola toska dhe merita halili  :perqeshje:

----------


## Poeti

> Ahhahahhahahaah jo popo dhe me muzik live me artiola toska dhe merita halili


Hmmmmmmmmmm, kjo po qe do me sjell ne Durres hahahhahaha

----------

